# Accommodation Bangkok



## Billy-H (Jul 8, 2017)

Later this year I'll be visiting Thailand, strictly as a tourist (I'm retired), for what I would like to be an extended stay of perhaps at least a couple of months. However it seems that may not be possible considering a Visa restriction of 30 days.

Although I'm not planning to arrange it before I leave Australia, one of the things I would like to look into is having some dental work done, as I believe Thai dental hospitals are both very inexpensive (compared to Australia anyway) and amongst the best in the world.

I certainly don't want the expense of a tourist hotel for a full month, and I'm not into the backpacker hostel thing. 

I would very much welcome suggestions as to suitable accommodation reasonably close to the hospitals. I don't need much, just clean and secure and of course a quiet place for recovery for a brief period post procedure.


----------



## CheshireSue (Jul 29, 2016)

A friend recommended Evergreen Place which are small apartments with a small fridge & kettle etc. The website has daily, weekly and monthly rates. Ive never actually stayed there but a friend has stayed frequently and says it's central, reasonably priced and clean. Her family use the apartments whenever they are in Bangkok. Hope that helps. Sue


----------



## Billy-H (Jul 8, 2017)

Thanks very much Sue, that looks like a really good tip. There are lots of reviews for the Evergreen Place and the vast majority are very positive. I'll certainly look further into that one.

- Bill


----------



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

Go to the Thai consulate in your own country and get visa there before you come , that gets you 60 days and another 30 on a visa run .
If you know what dental hospital you are going to use , it is possible to get your mouth x-rayed in your country and email them over to Thailand, that way doctor can have a look and tell you what's possible , send to a few and compare the results and price's
Might save you some time


----------



## Xynoplas2 (Jan 4, 2017)

What's your budget look like?


----------



## Billy-H (Jul 8, 2017)

Martinsyam said:


> Go to the Thai consulate in your own country and get visa there before you come , that gets you 60 days and another 30 on a visa run .
> If you know what dental hospital you are going to use , it is possible to get your mouth x-rayed in your country and email them over to Thailand, that way doctor can have a look and tell you what's possible , send to a few and compare the results and price's
> Might save you some time


OK, I'll have to look further into this. My initial information was that Australian citizens travelling as tourists don't need a Visa and are limited to 30 days. However it seems that I can optionally apply for a visa which will give me 60 days – is that about it? Next time I'm in the city in Brisbane I'll call into the Consulate.

Good tip on the x-rays, thanks.


----------



## Billy-H (Jul 8, 2017)

Xynoplas2 said:


> What's your budget look like?


Budget isn't a big issue, I can afford anywhere within reason, but I object to paying 4 & 5 star prices for somewhere I'll basically spend only sleep time in. I reserve my luxury accommodations for places where I'm only doing a brief stopover. My only must-haves are Wi-Fi and my own bathroom/toilet. Fridge and kitchenette would be nice but not essential. Would also prefer to be reasonably close to city centre.


----------



## Billy-H (Jul 8, 2017)

Billy-H said:


> Budget isn't a big issue, I can afford anywhere within reason, but I object to paying 4 & 5 star prices for somewhere I'll basically spend only sleep time in. I reserve my luxury accommodations for places where I'm only doing a brief stopover. My only must-haves are Wi-Fi and my own bathroom/toilet. Fridge and kitchenette would be nice but not essential. Would also prefer to be reasonably close to city centre.


Also I've got a hip and knee that don't play well with squat toilets!


----------



## Xynoplas2 (Jan 4, 2017)

Billy-H said:


> Budget isn't a big issue, I can afford anywhere within reason, but I object to paying 4 & 5 star prices for somewhere I'll basically spend only sleep time in. I reserve my luxury accommodations for places where I'm only doing a brief stopover. My only must-haves are Wi-Fi and my own bathroom/toilet. Fridge and kitchenette would be nice but not essential. Would also prefer to be reasonably close to city centre.


Then there are tons of three-star hotels that are perfect for you. 
https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotels-g293915-Thailand-Hotels.html
Most are close to Sky-Train stations and that will allow you to go anywhere in Bangkok. 
BTW, the only place I've seen a squat toilet was on the train. I don't think there are any modern hotels that only offer a squat toilet.


----------



## windknot1 (Jul 28, 2017)

Pattaya is also a "dental center," if that suits your fancy. I have heard a lot of good reports from people going there, although I do not remember specifics. Yeah....you just need a room. I guess a cooktop would be nice, for when you get a hankering for something more akin to home, but the street food in BKK is ranked #1 in the world and I whole heartedly agree. That is pretty much the same in any city, but with regional differences. I suggest looking for a room near a night market. You will save a lot in cab or tuk-tuk fare, as the smells will lift you right up out of your chair and deliver you there! I am getting hungry just thinking about it and I just returned about 2 months ago.


----------



## Billy-H (Jul 8, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the tips and suggestions.

I'm leaving Australia on 24/9 and having a week in Taipei before arriving in Bangkok on 1/10.

As I am flying EVA Air I considered booking in at the Evergreen Laurel Hotel owned by the same group. However, in the end I booked into the Evergreen Place which was recommended by CheshireSue, as I found lots of very positive reviews for it.

I haven't definitely decided on a specific Dental Practice yet, but given the information I've received in response to my inquiries, I'm favouring Thantakit International Dental Center. I haven't investigated proximity of the practice to my accommodation as I figure Uber can get me anywhere.

Thanks again.

- Bill


----------

